# New Pet Supplies website



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

I have started a new business in pet supplies. I have not got my website up and running fully on all formats. I have added some pet supplies to my website and if there is something you would like to order you can do so via the contact form. My website is www.mckaypetsupplies.co.uk


----------



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

Your website looks nice, there is a slight issue with some images not loading for me at all and some took a good 30 seconds to load.

Are you aiming to have it as a shop eventually, where people can click and order on the site? Personally I think it would be a lot more successful that way.

I love the cartoon dog on the bottom of each page, it's really cute!


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

It looks like you have made this website yourself using a template background? I have seen that design on vistaprint business cards. Have you used vistaprint web maker?

I would strongly recommend using a web designer for an e-commerce site. I would also pay for them to help you with SEO, or I think you will struggle to get it off the ground.

Also, I know this is a bit rude but, the two westies on the home page banner don't look like they've had the best groom in the world ie their faces could be styled better.

A web designer would be able to lower the image quality and vchange the file format to enable it to load quicker.

Good luck on your venture, I wish you the very best


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

Just seen the vistaprint logo at the bottom. You must have put a great deal of time into your website so I apologise if my comments come across as disheartening  I would at the very least buy a domain name.


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments. I have the domain name of McKay Pet Supplies. I probably should have made them low resolution photos to help load better and will do that in future. 

Judes as I don't hold a lot of stock I am taking orders (I do have various sizes in stock) as my supplier is only 10 minutes away from me in the car. I do a lot of fayres so take my stock with me to these i.e. coats, jumpers, toys, etc. or orders can be collected, delivered or posted.

The two westies on the front banner are my own dogs and I think they were between grooms.


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wishing you the best of luck for your new site


----------



## kennelcustoms (Jan 26, 2014)

Aly12 said:


> I have started a new business in pet supplies. I have not got my website up and running fully on all formats. I have added some pet supplies to my website and if there is something you would like to order you can do so via the contact form. My website is www.mckaypetsupplies.co.uk


good luck with your venture! its a bit scary but....its a rather a large market so i think theres room. please visit my new site and if theres anything i can do for you just drop me an email Kennel Customs | Insulated Dog Kennels - Kennel CustomsJust another WordPress site - Kennel Customs


----------

